# Austin Cabot



## austincabot (Mar 6, 2007)

My site thats been up and running a little under a year - www.austincabot.com

From it, you can get to my flickr site.
Let me know what you think.  I'm thinking of redesigning it soon.  Thoughts?


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Mar 7, 2007)

I think you should get in touch with Chevrolet and see if they'll pay you for putting that picture on your home page.


----------



## mr e (Mar 7, 2007)

Not bad, some thoughts though

Your MySpace music and Facebook widget-things are just there, they don't seem to really fit in anywhere with your design, not to mention they really are just off to the side. You might try integrating them somehow with your design instead of making them look like they were just an afterthought.

The sort of white half-vignetting on the top and right of the (main page) logo don't look great to me, and it looks a little pixelated around the edges of your face.

The blog's not bad, nicely integrated into your site

The news I would actually put on the front page, that's where I would've expected it anyway if I were just coming to your site, I'd like to see the most recent updates right away.

I don't really like using MySpace for any part of a website, if you really want to, then I would have a "Visit my MySpace" link, instead of an ambiguous "Music" link that when somebody clicks it, they just end up at MySpace.

Shows doesn't have a logo?

The rest isn't bad, although instead of just having links to your photos on other photo sites, I would recommend setting up some sort of gallery on your own site, it always looks nicer and more complete to not have to rely on outside links for the meat of your content (I'm assuming it's a site advertising your music and photography).

All in all not bad though, not bad design, clean and simple, consistency is pretty good too.

Again, just my opinion


----------

